

Mesh Network Connects Sandy Survivors Still Without Power - boxysean
http://techpresident.com/news/23127/red-hook-mesh-network-connects-sandy-survivors-still-without-power

======
genuine
I totally love mesh networking. I would put up with slower download and upload
speeds to get rid of dependence on private or public entities to provide
service that price gouge and stifle innovation. To those that say "it can't
handle that much traffic", it can with smarter routing algorithms, and network
usage is self-regulating (if users can't watch streaming netflix, they will
stop trying). The net is about freedom, and mesh embodies that freedom.

~~~
mtgx
The upcoming 1 Gbit 802.11ac standard should help mesh networks, too, in the
coming years. There's also that "Super WiFi" thing (nothing to do with the
current Wi-Fi standards) that is supposed to work over miles at once, but I
assume the equipment for that will be very expensive and the nodes will be
very centralized (owned by companies only).

------
ctdonath
Why isn't this capability built into every wireless router?

~~~
Jach
It is. Or do you mean why isn't it in the default firmware?

For anyone interested in how one might build such a thing, this PDF isn't a
bad starting place:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Building_a_Rural_Wireless_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Building_a_Rural_Wireless_Mesh_Network_-
_A_DIY_Guide_v0.8.pdf)

------
pstuart
How do you have a "community mesh network" without encountering a tragedy of
the commons?

~~~
BenThePyrate
By providing ample bandwidth for the users of your network, focusing on local
services over remote Internet service, and not competing with traditional ISPs
at serving up media and entertainment.

